

Show HN: A Facebook feed organizer and new content recommender - serdary
http://www.lefeed.com/

======
serdary
Hey HN, Over the past few weeks I have been working on this idea.

Actually it started as an experimental project. I started playing with
recommender systems and neural networks. After implementing several
algorithms, I decided to give LeFeed a go.

I really would like to hear your opinion and suggestions. hope you find it
useful.

